# Firearm license changes begin



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Firearm license changes begin*
BY JIM HANNAH | ENQUIRER STAFF WRITER

COVINGTON, KY - Residents wanting a concealed carry license had better be able to prove they are citizens of the United States.

As of today, applicants must sign a citizenship affidavit and have it notarized, according to the Kentucky Sheriff's Association.

The requirement is one of two bureaucratic changes this summer, said Pat Morgan, chief deputy with the Kenton County Sheriff's Department. The second prevents sheriff's departments from accepting cash for the application fee.

"We just want to get the word out about the changes so people are aware," said Morgan, whose office processes an average of 10 applications or renewals a week. "We don't want them making multiple trips to our office because they don't have the right paperwork."

The sheriff's association said the citizenship requirement has been especially confusing because the state wavered on how it would verify an applicant was living in the country legally.

Originally, state officials were asking for a certified birth certificate or naturalization papers for new applicants, in addition to people renewing their concealed carry license.

Morgan said one problem was many applicants didn't have certified birth certificates.

Some Kenton County residents were going to have to pay a penalty for having their concealed carry license lapse because they were waiting for Frankfort to re-issue certificates.

Morgan said his office is attempting to be as customer-friendly as possible.

The application costs $60 - $20 goes to the sheriff's office. The remaining $40 is sent to state police.

Instead of being able to pay for the full fee in cash, applicants must now pay the state police portion with a check or money order.

Morgan is looking into the possibility of selling money orders in his office so people without checking accounts will not have to go to the bank.

"A lot of people want to pay for their license with cash," he said.


----------

